# Automated chicken doors



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

Enter is coming . I would like to purchase a auto door. I have electric I. The coop. Any ideas, suggestions , and most importantly , reviews of door tried. Thank You.


----------



## RozeeGirl (Jan 3, 2014)

We bought a solar door from McMurtry poultry this past summer and it's been great. Has a light as we'll so after 8 hours of dark the light turns on and the girls get up. Then when the sun rises, the door opens. We have had a few stragglers going back in at night but usually on blustery days, I go out each nite to count to make site they all got in. It's worked great so far


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I went with automatic chicken coop door

Very satisfied with it and worked s advertized. Since I finished the secured run I leave the door open 24x7.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im lucky as i have no predators here so my coop door is always open. unless its very cold, windy or wet of course.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I keep the coop door open but the run door shut at night. Once there is a predator lurking about, I then close the coop door until said creature has been captured. 
I would love an automatic door with a light that ran off solar, it would suit my future plans well.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good question and nice to hear the feedback. Been curious about an automatic door too. Would sure ease the worry of getting home in time to lock the girls in tight for the night when we're gone to a car show in the summer.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

We have a battery operated door opener, we set it to time to close & open & so far so good! Here's the link 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3108...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=95
We have had it for about 3/4 months, battery life is still full.


----------

